# wifes first on fly rod



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

Just got back from Alaska fun trip with a lot of first time fish. we all caught rainbows and dolly vardens on the fly and my wife even caught a sockeye salmon and a silver salmon on the flyrod. the sockeye is going on the wall.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

That sockeye is really beautiful.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank's Karstopo


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

cool fish


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

The life of a salmon is pretty impressive. I learned a lot about them from the trip.


----------

